# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Hoe zoek je een geschikte psychotherapeut?

## psychotherapeutjanschrans

*Slechte ervaringen met een psychotherapeut.*

In mijn Praktijk ontmoet ik bijna wekelijks mensen die teleurgesteld zijn in een vorige psychotherapeut. Ze volgden een psychotherapie bij iemand die niet beschikte over de juiste kwalificaties en/of de nodige ervaring. Soms botsten ze bij een 'therapeut' op een muur van zwijgen. Ze mochten hun verhaal doen maar kregen nauwelijks enige feedback. Anderen vertellen de meest bizarre ervaringen: kaartenleggers, lichttherapeuten, het samen beluisteren van rustgevende muziek, het aandrukken van meridianen... Je kunt het zo gek niet bedenken of het bestaat.

*Psychotherapie werkt altijd.*
Al dit soort 'therapieën' heeft effect! Mensen geloven erin, en dan nog vooral als ze er veel moeten voor betalen. En geloof verzet bergen. Soms doet het zelfs enkele symptomen verdwijnen... voor een tijdje. Na verloop van -meestal korte- tijd keren de _psychologische problemen_ waarvoor men op consult kwam terug, of verschijnen ze onder een andere vorm. Men is zijn geld en tijd kwijt, en vaak ook het geloof in de genezende kracht van psychotherapie. 

*Psychotherapie en coachen*
In een vorig artikel op medicity gaf ik het verschil aan tussen psychotherapie en coachen. Beide vormen van therapeutische begeleiding hebben hun plaats. Maar om goede resultaten te verkrijgen dienen ze allebei uitgevoerd te worden door een psycholoog die beschikt over de nodige kwalificaties. 

*Praktische richtlijnen om 'charlatans' te onderscheiden van psychotherapeuten op het internet.*
Opvallend is dat deze ongeschikte 'therapeuten' enkele zaken 'vergeten' te vermelden op hun website. Vaak vindt men er geen pagina 'eigen opleiding'. En als die er al is, dan vermeldt die vaak onbekende, duistere, 'softie', 'spirituele' genootschapjes met wollige namen. Maar geen universitair diploma psychologie, geen postgraduaatsopleiding. 
Iets anders dat meestal opvalt door afwezigheid is een vast tarief. In het beste geval is het gevraagde bedrag voor de sessie nog 'overeen te komen'. Tenslotte houdt men zich vaak ook niet aan de vaste duur van 45' voor een individuele sessie, wat behoort tot het basiskader van psychotherapie.

*Een geschikte psycholoog-psychotherapeut vinden in vijf stappen.*
Op mijn website ontwikkelde ik een instrument om in een vijftal stappen een geschikte psycholoog te vinden. Daarbij is het onder andere van belang dat de gezochte psychotherapeut beschikt over het juiste basisdiploma en over een bijkomende postuniversitaire psychotherapieopleiding. Bovendien dient hij aangesloten te zijn bij een erkende beroepsvereniging voor psychotherapeuten en best te beschikken over voldoende praktijkervaring.

*Hoe vind ik de juiste psychotherapeut in vijf stappen?*
Die kun je vinden op http://www.psycholoog-jovo.be/psycholoog
Heb jij ook goede of slechte ervaringen met geschikte of ongeschikte psychotherapeuten? Laat het weten!

----------


## sophi

beste psychotherapeutjanschrans,

ik ben zeer goed geholpen met uw 5 stappen om de juiste psychotherapeut te vinden die ik op uw website terugvond zoals u hierboven schreef.
Eindelijk ga ik nu eens de bomen door het bos kunnen zien en vinden wat ik nodig heb voor psychotherapeut.
Spijtig dat uw praktijk zover ligt.

----------


## sietske763

ik heb 7 verschillende psychs versleten, bij de 7e dacht ik; dit is hem, bij hem kan ik mijn hulp vinden....
ik vind het dus erg belangrijk dat het goed klikt!
en daarom heb ik zo lang gezocht.....en..............ben uitbehandeld!

----------


## sophi

inderdaad die click moet er zijn want is een intensief proces.

----------


## dolfijnjorien

goh ja zo had ik eigelijks nooit nagedacht of gekeken hoe je ook een psycholoog kunt vinden,, meestal vertrouwde ik op school, me huisarts of iemand anders die me erheen doorverwezen had eigelijk,, maar idd wat hier ook al eerder in de reacties staat er moet echt een click zijn anders werkt het niet,, i no meer dan genoeg ervaringen ermee,, soms ook teveel en dan heb je het gevoel dat je nooit zo'n hulpverlener kunt vertrouwen maar dat is dikke onzin! Beetje jammer dat jou praktijk helemaal in belgie staat,,, maar ik zal dit wel gebruiken bij het vinden van een andere psycholoog  :Big Grin:

----------


## psychotherapeutjanschrans

Ja spijtig, anders was je welkom natuurlijk. Ik had ooit een prof die een patiënt had die elke maand uit midden-Afrika overvloog voor zijn psychotherapie. Je ziet het is niet onmogelijk hé. :Big Grin: 
Maar het doet me plezier om te horen dat mijn richtlijnen bruikbaar zijn voor jou.

----------


## sophi

Jorien,
Hopelijk heb je nu een beter gevoel over psychologen en veel succes met je zoeken.

----------


## dolfijnjorien

Hey,,

Ja najja kijk niet iedereen is natuurlijk slecht, af en toe bekiijk ik ze ook maar van 1 kant dat is natuurlijk ook niet goed, en tsja om helemaal naar belgie te gaan nee,, sorry daarvoor kom ik echt tijd te kort,, heb al amper ergens tijd voor heb et te druk met me opleiding en andere dingne dus helaas,, anders kwam ik wel daarheen hor :Smile: 
komt wel goed zal wel kijken of ik idd een andere krijg of dat ik wel hierbij blijf,

Liefs,
Jorien

----------


## sophi

Jorien,

de eerste stap vooruit is tijd maken om jezelf te verzorgen en omzorgen met wat je nodig hebt.
En ook weten dat je dat verdient!

veel succes!

----------


## psychotherapeutjanschrans

Ik denk dat het nooit te vroeg of te laat is om je psychotherapeut terug op te zoeken. Je psychotherapeut moet ter beschikking zijn zolang hij werkt. En hij dient voorrang te geven aan mensen die reeds op consultatie kwamen.

----------


## sophi

dat lijkt me ook wel erg handig, teruggaan bij je psychotherapeut die je verhaal al voor een groot gedeelte kent.
En dan verderwerken met wat er in de tussentijd allemaal is gebeurd.

----------


## dolfijnjorien

ja is ook zo,, 
ik heb donderdag avond mijn hulpverlener gemaild (lang leve de email!!!!! :Smile: )dat het op het moment niet goed gaat en dat iki daar vast en zekr altijd vroliijk en goed overkom maar dat dat eigelijk niet waar is.... en dat ik vreselijk in de war ben enzo, en dat ik daar wel heel graag weg wil enzo maar dat iki niet zeker weet of dat wel goed is,, 
dus ik ben heel erg benieuwd wat die man hierop gaat zeggen....

----------


## psychotherapeutjanschrans

Super!
Inderdaad benieuwd. 
Ik hoop dat hij jouw een uitnodiging stuurt voor een gesprek,  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): dat zou hij toch moeten doen vind ik.
Veel succes!

----------


## sophi

HEY Jorien,

dit vind ik echt super van je: dikke proficiat.
Ik weet uit je reacties die je hier op het forum schreef, dat deze stap om terug contact te nemen met je psychotherapeut een mega-grote stap voor je is.
En een stap in de juiste richting om voor jezelf optekomen en voor jezelf te zorgen.
Ik duim voor je, 

groetjes
Sophi

----------


## dolfijnjorien

dank jullie wel :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  Ben ook heel benieuwd wat hij gaat zeggen! Ik had sowieso 7 december een afrondend gesprek,, dus ik meost er sowieso nog 1 keertje heen,, maar ben nu wel heel benieuwd,, alleen volgens mij werkt die man alleen maar met jongeren tot 18 jaar,, en aangezien ik vorige week net 18 ben geworden denk ik dat ik daar weg moet en datik dan weer iemand anders krijg,, waar ik ook niet helemaal op sta te wachten,, 
maar goed we zullen het wel zien :Big Grin:  Laat het jullie dan wel horen :Big Grin:

----------


## sophi

Ik kijk ernaar uit :-) en duim voor je
Groetjes :Smile:

----------


## dolfijnjorien

Jeej kreeg vandaag een mailtje terug! ik citeer:
"Zolang het niet goed met je gaat hoeven we niet af te sluiten. Maar we moeten wel goed kijken samen wat goed voor jou is.We zullen het de volgende keer als we elkaar zien over school etc. hebben." :Big Grin: 
Dus ben heel erg benieuwd! moet 7 december weer heen,, vertel dan nog wel ff vertelle van hoe en wat enzo,, i hope dat ik der es een keertje wat aan heb

liefs,
Jorien

----------


## sophi

hallo

super dat je een mailtje terugkreeg
en inderdaad deze keer echt tijd voor jezelf nemen en vertellen hoe je je voelt.

ik duim duim duim  :Smile:

----------


## psychotherapeutjanschrans

Daar sluit ik me volledig bij aan. Ik hoop dat je het goed stelt en dat het een nieuwe stap betekent in jouw psychotherapie!

----------


## sophi

Hallo Jorien,

hopelijk 7 december verlopen zoals je gehoopt had?
ik duim hoor :-)
groetjes
Sophie

----------


## dolfijnjorien

hejj,, nou types hulpverleners bellen de afspraak af,, kan pas volgende week woensdag terecht :Frown:

----------


## sophi

dat is nu echt balen zeker!
nu had je je voorbereid erop en dan afbellen :-(
MAAR niet erg, woensdag is DE DAG voor jou :-)

----------


## dolfijnjorien

:EEK!: 


> dat is nu echt balen zeker!
> nu had je je voorbereid erop en dan afbellen :-(
> MAAR niet erg, woensdag is DE DAG voor jou :-)



Klopt maja die mensen bellen wel vaker af dus ben het "gewent". Altijd op momenten dat het slecht met mij gaat bellen ze de afspraak af en als het goed gaat gaat de afspraak gewoon door,, zullen zien volgende week!  :EEK!:

----------


## sophi

hoikes

is inderdaad wel allemaal veel als je daarnaar hebt uitgekeken en dan niet doorgaat.
Ik begrijp wel dat je dan misschien zo het gevoel krijgt van : laat het maar.
Maar je hebt gelijk dat je ervoor gaat volgende week!

----------


## dolfijnjorien

Helaas mensen, 
kan het morgen niet laten weten! Typisch hulpverlening bellen ALTIJD af. Sorry ben der helemaal klaar mee dus als ik weer heen meot dan word dat gewoon mijn laatste gesprek heb het daar wel helemaal gehad. Vorige keer hebben ze ook al afgebeld en nu voor morgen ook al! Vind het gewoon waardeloos. Ik mail die man dat het niet goed gaat etc. en vervolgens gegevens ze daar voor mijn gevoel geen gehoor bij! Want ze bellen elke keer af dus ben der echt klaar mee! Kut zooi daar! 
Dus helaas,, ik denk trouwens Jan dat jij een geweldige en geduldige psycholoog bent en dat mensen veel aan jou hebben, misschien kun jij dat mensen hier in Nederland aanleren :Wink:  

Groetjes, 
Jorien

----------


## sophi

Hoi 
wel ik snap je frustratie echt waar.
Misschien dat je het inderdaad eens even via een prive bericht met psychotherapeutjanschrans kan bespreken.
Hij heeft misschien wel wat tips voor je hoe hiermee omgaan.

Ik ben benieuwd en duim voor je
xxx
Sophie

----------


## psychotherapeutjanschrans

beste Dolfijnjorien,

Vind ik heel erg voor jou.
Ik zou dat toch nog eens grondig doornemen hoor!
Het kan altijd gebeuren dat een afspraak verplaatst wordt door de psychotherapeut (overkomt mij ook wel eens), maar mag toch niet vaak gebeuren!
Dank je voor het mooie compliment!

beste groet en sterkte.

----------


## dolfijnjorien

hey, 

Ja kweet niet of ik der wel weer heen ga,, denk dat ik der of heel chagrijnig zit of heel cynisch en dat ik zeg van jaaa gaat super goed,, o ha ik een mail gestuurd joh dat het niet goed ging? nee toch, was vast een foutje,,, 
maja en dan vinden ze het daar gek dat ik schijt aan hun heb,, logisch toch?! bedoel ik wou de draad oppakke begin november gemaild dat het niet goed ging blablabla en vervolgens ben ik er nog niet geweest omdat ze afbellen en de volgende afspraak pas 3 week later is en dan weer afbellen,, goh hoe kan het nou dat ik hulpverleners nou zo tof vind?! Gatverdamme had je zo'n toffe kerst en dan belt die pino af hele planning/schema in de soep en ik ben vreselijk in de war, uit me ritme en me structuur gatsie!! Ben helemaal in de war,, ma denk der steeds meer over om nu gewoon weg te blijve,, ook al gaat het niet goed, ma kheb der ook niks aan ja gat! Ik kan hier dys ook echt niet tegen he gatverdamme! Zo en nu ga ik ma es slapen, vanacht ook niet al te veel slaap gehad was 3 uur ofzo dat we thuis ware en vanochtend was het vroeg dag vanmiddag druk gehad maja morge ma uitslape this ook vakantie,, maar goed eerst ma kijke of ik kan slape,,
btw sorry voor de negatieve shit, mar this gewoon pure frustratie! 
Liefs,

----------


## sophi

Hoi Jorien,

neen neen neen  :Wink:  dat is helemaal niet erg, vertel maar gerust je frustraties.
Kan goed doen om alles eens eruit te gooien.
En als het gezegd is, dan kan er een besluit genomen worden wat je best kan doen.
Opkroppen is enkel negatief!!!!

Hopelijk heb je een nieuwe afspraak gekregen op korte termijn.

----------


## dolfijnjorien

Hey, 

Tanx dat ik me frustratie ff mag uiten! Was gisteren bij een altenatieve geneeskundige voor me rug en had er met hem ook al over dat die man alweer afbelde, en dat dat eigelijk best wel vaak gebeurt enzo. Hij zei ook al van dit echt niet goed, ook voor jou niet. Want je hebt in een hele korte periode heel veel negatieve dingen mee gemaakt en ook al heel veel hulpverleners gehad omdat ze elke keer niet wisten wat ze met jou moesten en ze jou maar door sturen naar anderen dus ik vind dit echt niet oke meer,, naja daar geef ik mijn therapeut ook wel gelijk in toch! Dus ik ga daar ook stoppen want dit is echt niet oke meer. in een paar jaar tijd verschillende hulpverleners gehad en elke keer word je teleur gesteld en altijd als ik zelf met een onderwerp kom bellen ze de afspraken af. en als het niet goed met mij gaat gaan de afspraken ook nooit door en wanneer het weer goed gaat kan ik er weer terecht, en het zal tuurlijk allemaal puur toeval zijn maar dan nog. Mijn therapeut zei gister avond ook nog je hebt te veel mee gemaakt, en het probleem is het zijn allemaal feiten en geen meningen van jou dus het is ook moeilijk om dingen om te buigen alleen om elke keer aan je lot over gelaten te worden is ook niet oke! Weetje en als je er zit dan is het van wat wil je nou precies, naja dat weet ik ook niet helemaal precies maar zij komen ook niet met heel veel handvaten ofzo. Het enige waar ik ze ooit over gehoord heb is een groepstherapie. nou dat wil ik niet want ik weet dat ik daar vervolgens de psycholoog ga uithangen, en dat is ook weer niet goed. Vervolgens hadden ze het een keer over iets anders maar hoor je ze daarna ook nooit meer over dus ik weet het allemaal niet. Daarbij ben ik vreselijk in de war om eigelijk ook maar ergens een beslissing over te nemen, maar dat zien zij daar ook niet. Want dan zeggen ze van het gaat met je studie ja hartstikke goed. Klopt maar vraag niet hoe veel moeite ik der voor moet doen omdat ik niet veel in de lessen mee krijg. En nu weet ik dat het nog neit zo erg is als 2 jaar geleden want toen kon ik amper na school en sliep ik onder elke les maar toch dat wil ik neit weer. Ik wil er wel wat aan doen alleen als ik vaak afgebeld word want dit is echt niet de eerste keer dan heb ik er toch ook niks aan?! 

Maar Jan die compliment meende ik ook echt hor, als ik lees hoe jij ergens op reageert dan denk ik dat als jij ook zo in je praktijk bent, dat veel mensen wel blij met jou zijn! Maar ik snap ook wel dat iedereen een keertje afbelt bedoel is ook niet erg als het 1 keer gebeurt. Maar is het ook wel eens overkomen dat je 2 keer achter elkaar iemand afgebeld hebt en dat die persoon jou een mail of wat dan ook had geschreven dat het niet goed met die persoon ging? 

Naja weer een hoop frustratie weg getypt! Moet zeggen dat ik sinds gisteraaf ook niet meer het woede gevoel heb, wat ik al sinds dinsdag had, lang leve mijn altenatieve therapeut zeg maar! This toch raar dat ik eigelijks bij hem heel goed mijn verhaal kwijt kan en dat hij vaak met handvaten komt waar ik echt wat aan heb, en dat ik mijn hulpverlener eigelijks niks krijg?! Of zie ik dat nou verkeerd?!

Maar goed nu stop ik echt. Ga nog maar eens beginnen met mijn toets te leren, na de vakantie heb ik direct een toets en die moet ik natuurlijk wel halen!(: en dan ga ik hier het huis maar eens opruimen, was ophangen, bed weer opmaken, schoonmaken, haha want ja naast mijn studie ben ik in het weekend en vakanties bij mijn vriend thuis en die heeft sinds begin dit jaar een huis gekocht dus dat moet natuurlijk ook een beetje netjes blijven!!(: 

Nogmaals tanx voor de luisterende oren!

Liefs, 
Jorien

----------


## psychotherapeutjanschrans

Beste Jorien,

ik voel met je mee hoor!
Ik vind het inderdaad ook heel erg zo. Je hebt duidelijk nood aan een psychotherapeut waar je kunt op rekenen en die je toch minstens één sessie per week kan zien. Een therapie heeft continuïteit nodig en dan geraak je er wel. Maar ik kan me voorstellen dat je wellicht al vaak in je leven bent aan je lot overgelaten. Een therapeut moet heel goed beseffen dat hij nooit, en zeker niet bij iemand die dat vaak meemaakte, slordig met afspraken mag omspringen.
Misschien zat je therapeut in uitzonderlijke omstandigheden, probeer het toch es te bespreken met hem, desnoods per mail...

sterkte!
jan

----------


## sophi

Hoi Jorien,

fijn dat je liefdesleven zo leuk is  :Wink:  samen een huisje inrichten tot een gezellige thuis voor mekaar, de familie en vrienden!
Geniet er fijn van en haal er positieve kracht uit, ook al is het hard werken al dat opruimen  :Smile: 

Heb je nog iets gehoord van je therapeut? Heeft hij nieuwe afspraak gegeven?
Of is het contact nu echt voorbij? :Frown: 

dikke duim
Sophie

----------


## dolfijnjorien

Hoi hoi, 

Ja ach typisch hulpverlening in nederland, zodra je ze nodig hebt moet je het zelf maar lekker uitzoeken. Dus zoals gewoonlijk moet ik mijn eigen boontjes maar weer gaan doppen. En duimen dat het goed gaat,, en zo niet naja ik heb op het moment overal schijt aan helaas....): Ja naja die man was ziek zei die persoon die afbelde en wat ie der vorige keer had geen idee,, toen kreeg ik een mailtje dat het gewoon niet door ging. Maar ach hoort bij het leven zeg maar, tgaat zo altijd al..... Dus ben der wel een klein beetje klaar mee.. 

Sophie, ja me liefdesleven gaat wel goed idd, maja wetje this nu allemaal zo gewoon gewoon en weet wel dat hoort der ook bij ma soms heb ik echt neit zo'n happy gevoel ma gewoon zo'n gevoel van een sleur ofzo kweet niet hoe ik het moet zeggen,, bedoel nu ook this vakantie,, je word wakker aanklede na benden, 's middags altijd leren, maja dat slaat eigelijks ook nergens op dat ik zoveel voor school bezig ben! Das ook gewoon lekker vlucht gedrag van mezelf,, naja beetje opruimen tussen door moeti k ook nog eten enzo en voor je het weet lig je weer in bed. Maar idd huis inrichting is altijd leuk,, alhoewel het nog steeds beetje leeg is ma vind ik ook niet erg hou wel van weinig spullen in huis en wat der staat is bijna allemaal zwart-wit(: daar hou ik ook wel weer van(: 

nee nog niks gehoord,, zal wel volgende week of dan die week een brief krijgen met een nieuwe afspraak voor over 2 week ofzo,, altijd zo zal wel zien wat ik daarmee ga doen,, eerst ma es proberen om helder na te gaan denken. 

Nou ik zal es gaan kijken waar ik nog zin in heb, in opruimen ja of nee, en anders ga ik een programma gemist kijken ofzo en straks ma es boodschappen doen want dat is wel nodig,, aangezien der neit heel veel in huis is dus moet ook nog ma es een boodschappen lijstje maken ofzo anders vergeten we weer es de helft oeps,, 

Liefs,
Jorien

----------


## sophi

Hallo Jorien,

ik wens jou en je geliefden een super 2012!
Dit jaar wordt het jouw jaar  :Smile: 

Sophie

----------


## dolfijnjorien

Dank je wel jullie ook allemal!! Denk dat 2012 het jaar voor mij word van ongelukkenXDXD hahaa vanochtend van de trap af gevalle hahaha en dat terwijl ik vannacht amper drank heb gehad,, met kerst al te veel gehad dus dacht dan vannacht ma niet,, Maar goed met geen bodem op en dan wijn en bier drinken is ook neit echt goed maja twas het allemaal waard!!( :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown: : Straks na me schoonouders toe om mijn sschoenen op te halen want die had ik daar vannacht laten staan, want we gingen naar de brandstapel aleen het was daar erg vies en ik had mijn hakken aan haha dus heb ik van me schoonmoeder schoenen geleend haha en daarna ff naar mijn opa en oma toe.. En dan ff kijken of ik nog naar mijn ouders ga... Gaat niet zo goed op het moment met mee vader): Shit happens. Hij heeft spit in zijn rug. tja, hopen dat het idd de spit is (al is dat heel erg natuurlijk) en dat het niet de leukemie is. Het blijft elke keer maar weer lastig, we hebben ervaring met een oorontsteking wat men ook onderschat heeft... en later bleek alle botten om de oren helemaal vol ontstekingen te zitten! Tja en daar denk je zoals vandaag dan gelijk aan terug. We hopen maar dat het gewoon de spit is! Dus we zullen het zien!

Maar goed!
Wens iedereen een gezond, gelukkig maar bovenal liiefde vol 2012 toe!
Liefs,
Jorien

----------


## dolfijnjorien

Jeejj=) toch nog een brief gekregen voor een nieuwe afspraak, alleen jammer dat ze plannen op dagen dat ik niet kan. Kon op een vrijdag om 10 uur terecht.... Tsja dan heb ik stage en sta ik voor de klas. En die week daarna moet ik ook al vrij vragen dus helaas... Dus ik heb er heen gemaild van 
"dan en dan heb ik een afspraak en als je een beetje na denkt -_-' dan snap je wel dat ik die dag niet kan. Dus kun je een nieuwe afspraak maken graag op een woensdag middag. Oja en graag een afspraak die een keer door gaat zou wel een keer fijn zijn hé :Wink: "
Ben benieuwd wanneer ik nu heen moet! Maar goed, zullen het wel zien! 

Liefs, 
Jorien

----------


## sophi

hallo Jorien,

Je hebt toch weer een afspraak gekregen: joepie!!!!
8febr is nog even maar dan heb je ook alle tijd om eens alles op een rijtje te zetten en op papier te zetten :-)
En dat papier (of die boek ;-) ) neem je dan de 8ste mee en laat het bij je therapeut achter.
Dan kan hij alles eens goed op zijn gemak lezen en herlezen :-) als je terug weg bent.

Schrijf daar maar eens alles op waar je mee zit en hoe je je voelt bij die verplaatsingen van de afspraken.
Gewoon zoals je het zegt en schrijft tegen ons, niets weglatend omdat je op een goed blaadje wilt staan bij de therapeut en het toch allemaal alweer wat beter gaat ondertussen.
De therapeut is er voor JOU, niet alleen om leuke en fijne dingen te herhalen, maar ook op die rotmomenten dat je een luisterend oor kan gebruiken.
En dan nog een luisterend oor dat er een studie voor gedaan heeft om je op weg te helpen: vooruit :-)

Ik duim duim duim en ben benieuwd.
ook al heb ik geen studie ervoor gedaan, mijn oor en oog ;-) staat steeds voor je klaar

x
Sophie

----------


## dolfijnjorien

Hey, 

Tanx! Ja idd toch maar een afspraak gekregen. Was een hele gedoe=( Maargoed 8 febr. duurt nog ff zullen het wel zien. Wat die man ook allemaal te vertellen heeft. Ja miss wel handig als ik het opschrijf maar kijk nog wel eem. Op dit moment geen puf om iets te doen. Alleen om in me bed te liggen en te slapen.O_o Maarja zijn nog meer dingen die moeten gebeuren, stage, school en huiswerk enzo. Vandaag een presentatie gegeven over depressiviteit heb der een 8,5 op=) Dus weer helemaal happy =) Nu ga ik nog een vrije verslag schrijven over depressiviteit en dan heb ik der weer 2 bewijzen in 1 klap haha. Altijd slim(A) 

Laat nog wel ff weten hoe het was enzo. Mits de afspraak natuurlijk doorgaat! Tegenwoordig weet je het maar nooit daaro! 

Liefs,

----------


## dolfijnjorien

Hooi! 

Nou ben vanmiddag geweest hoor =).. Was ja opzich wel goed gesprek, ben nog niet uitbehandeld meot over 2 week weer komen. En hij ging over leggen over eventuele medicatie. Dit omdat het op het moment echt niet goed gaat, me energie gewoon op is en ik eigelijk op me reserve energie leef. Dus ja hij ging morgen overleggen of het mocht. I hope so! Kan het gewoon echt niet meer!=( Toen ik daar zat ook huilen stond me naderen dan het lachen, dat zei hij ook al hij zo dit kan niet meer. We kunnen nu elke keer wel de oorzaak op gaan zoeken, ma this nu ook genoeg geweest we gaan ook het symptoom bestrijden! Dus ik hoop het. Dit duurt ook al gewoon veel te lang al veel te veel jaren gaat dit zo! Naja afwachten maar hopelijk hoor ik over 2 weken meer! 

Liefs,

----------


## sophi

hoi, 

sorry hier druk druk druk geweest
zeg SUPER
geen afzegging
goed gesprek
en naar je geluisterd!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
SUPER
en nu inderdaad de symptomen behandelen!

----------


## psychotherapeutjanschrans

Prima nieuws!
Hopelijk kan hij je nu verder helpen! Sterkte!

Jan

----------


## jolanda27

> Hooi! 
> 
> Nou ben vanmiddag geweest hoor =).. Was ja opzich wel goed gesprek, ben nog niet uitbehandeld meot over 2 week weer komen. En hij ging over leggen over eventuele medicatie. Dit omdat het op het moment echt niet goed gaat, me energie gewoon op is en ik eigelijk op me reserve energie leef. Dus ja hij ging morgen overleggen of het mocht. I hope so! Kan het gewoon echt niet meer!=( Toen ik daar zat ook huilen stond me naderen dan het lachen, dat zei hij ook al hij zo dit kan niet meer. We kunnen nu elke keer wel de oorzaak op gaan zoeken, ma this nu ook genoeg geweest we gaan ook het symptoom bestrijden! Dus ik hoop het. Dit duurt ook al gewoon veel te lang al veel te veel jaren gaat dit zo! Naja afwachten maar hopelijk hoor ik over 2 weken meer! 
> 
> Liefs,


Beste DolfijnJorien,
Ik wens je dat jij je ook beter gaat voelen nu door de medicatie, en dat je leventje weer wat aangenamer wordt.
Sterkte, fijn dat je nu een gesprek hebt gehad.
Liefs, Jolanda

----------


## dolfijnjorien

heyy tanx allemaal, maar this nog niet zkr he of ik medicatie krijg, i hope so echt waar anders word ik gek.. Ze hebben al een x eerder gezegt dat ik het kreeg en toen kreeg ik het ook niet dus hoop nu heel hard en zit heel hard te duimen van wel! 
Ja vond ook echt tof dat gesprek! Echt nu hopen dat het zo blijft.. 

Liefs,

----------


## psychotherapeutjanschrans

Dag Jorien,
ben eventjes weggeweest maar nu toch je bericht gelezen. Nee ik denk niet dat ik al ooit een afspraak twee keer na elkaar moest verplaatsen. Trouwens als dit gebeurt en ik verwittigde niet 24 uur op voorhand dan hoeft de patiënt de volgende sessie niet te betalen. Dat is en afspraak onder veel psychologen.
In een groepstherapie zou de groep of de psychotherapeut u er vanzelfsprekend op wijzen dat u 'de psycholoog uithangt'!

beste groet,

Jan

----------


## dolfijnjorien

Hey, 

Tanx voor je berichtje=)=), ja ach dat afzeggen nouja dat moet ik maar een beetje "loslaten" denk ik,, kan der toch niks mee dus ja.. 
Maar goed toen ik er de laatste x was,, toen zei die man dat ik geen medicatie kreeg omdat de psychiater vond dat ik dat niet nodig had,, en eigelijk moest ik maar naar een andere instelling, 
Als ik dan naar een andere instelling ga dan krijg ik hoogwaarschijnlijk wel medicatie en waarschijnlijk groepstherapie nou ik zei ook al tegen mijn hulpverlener van dat moet maar niet,, want ik weet gewoon dat ik eerst de clown uit ga hangen en dan de therapeut,, en nu weet ik wel dat die mensen je der vast op gaan spreken dat je dat niet mag doen enzo,, maar ik ken mijzelf en hoogswaarschijnlijk word ik dan chagerijnig en ga ik afreageren van nou ik kan toch beter een hulpverlener zijn dan jullie,, want jullie snapen het niet,, dus naja dat moet ook maar niet :Wink: 
plus daarbij heb ik geen zin om mijn verhaal weeeer aan iemand anders uit te leggen, en ik zei tegen mijn hulpverlener ook al van ja ik kan zo ook wel psychiater worden,,,-_-' zodra je het niet meer weet met een client stuur je die gewoon door.. Dus ik zei ook al van als ik ergens anders heen moet dan is het voor mij einde hulpverlening en welkom alle shit. Dan los ik het wel zelf op en als het fout gaat nouja sneu-_- Nou nu gaat hij dus weer met die psychiater overleggen want dit vond hij ook niet zo oke...... 
Over 2 week moet ik weer heen,, dus dan zullen we het wel zien van hoe en wat enzo. 

Weet je ik zie de nut er niet van in om weer naar iemand anders te gaan en weer mijn verhaal te vertellen,,, ik loop nu ongeveer 2 jaar ofzo bij deze pino en heb nu eindelijk mijn verhaal een beetje verteld, puur omdat ik te veel shit mee heb gemaakt met die andere hulpverleners die ik hiervoor had. Dus als ik nu weer naar iemand anders moet dat vind ik gewoon vaag. Maar goed misschien ligt het aan mij dat ik hier de nut niet van inzie?! 

Liefs,

----------


## psychotherapeutjanschrans

Veel sterkte!
jan

----------


## dolfijnjorien

Tanx! Zit op moment in een face waarbij ik moet kiezen ga ik door met hulpverlening of stop ik 
(me behandeling loopt nl 27 april af, en als ik door ga moet ik me eigen bijdrage betalen) Dus nu beetje in de war maargoed moet nog maar even kijken....

----------


## psychotherapeutjanschrans

Best ga je door met behandeling maar je mag jezelf niet in de finaanciële problemen werken hé!

----------


## dolfijnjorien

Nee idd daarom,
Maar heb zo´n voorgevoel dat ik ook neit weg mag, omdat ze nu gaan proberen of ik aan die antidepressieva geval mag, Maargoed daar zijn ze al langere tijd mee bezig. Volgende week woensdag heb ik weer een gesprek en dan moet ik denk ik wel een keuze maken....
Of daarblijven en idd betalen en dan dezelfde hulpverlener (heb nu een kinder/jeugd hulpverlener)
Of daarblijven en idd betalen en dan een andere hulpverlener (een volwassen) 
Of stoppen en op hoop van zege dat het goed gaat... 

Maar laatste keus valt vrees ik af! Maar goed zullen het wel zien. Op dit moment heb ik het idee kan wel stoppen want nu gaat het naar omstandig heden wel goed! Maar ja kan maar zo gebeurt 1 ding en BAM gaat weer slecht. 

Laat het nog wel weten wat ik doe!! :Wink:

----------


## FRANCOIS580

Waaromplaats jij hier eigenlijk artikelen Jan...???!!!

----------


## gossie

Misschien weer iemand ontmaskerd?!!!

----------


## sietske763

toffe site hoor............


jan, bedankt voor je info en verdere uitleg in alles!
snap niet wat FR. er niet goed aan vindt.

----------


## dolfijnjorien

Oke oke ff een kleine update.. Weet niet of ik dat hier wel moet doen maar ach. 
Ik ga wel door met hulpverlening, moet nu ook wel.

Vanochtend een gesprek gehad met de psychiater. Nou he he naar 4 jaar hebben ze eindelijk vast kunnen stellen dat ik echt depressief ben. Dus nu heb ik ook medicatie gekregen. Vanaf morgen mee starten. Spannend! Nu hopen dat het ook echt gaat helpen! Verder het gesprek met de psychiater was shit. Hoop daadwerkelijk dat ik de controles gewoon bij mijn hulpverlener kan doen,, en niet bij die psych. We zullen wel zien=)

Liefs,

----------


## psychotherapeutjanschrans

Ja medicatie kan best veel helpen, maar vergeet toch maar je psychotherapie niet!
Veel succes!

----------

